# Food Safety News - 09/26/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 26, 2021)

*Studies stress botulism education in Romania and Italy*
By News Desk on Sep 26, 2021 12:03 am
Two studies in different European countries have both emphasized the need to improve consumer awareness and education to prevent botulism. The first study looked at epidemiological data on foodborne botulism in Western Romania over the past decade. Botulism poisoning is a rare illness caused by toxins produced by Clostridium botulinum bacteria. Medical records from one... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Vaccinate restaurant employees against hepatitis A or suffer the consequences*
By Bill Marler on Sep 25, 2021 02:43 pm
Opinion The RCAHD is currently investigating nine cases of hepatitis A associated with this exposure. An employee who worked at three Famous Anthony’s restaurant locations in Roanoke has been diagnosed with hepatitis A. As a result, the Roanoke City and Alleghany Health Districts (RCAHD) announced today that anyone who visited any of these three Famous... Continue Reading


*Testing shows dozens of illnesses at university likely caused by norovirus*
By Coral Beach on Sep 25, 2021 02:15 pm
Laboratory testing has shown that norovirus is behind dozens of illnesses among students and staff at Georgetown University in Washington D.C. University officials have been working with public health officials since Sept. 21 when about a dozen students reported symptoms consistent with foodborne illnesses, specifically norovirus. “On Friday evening, our facilities team began deep cleaning... Continue Reading


*Company adds more pork to recall; risk of contamination from Listeria*
By News Desk on Sep 25, 2021 01:47 pm
A food recall warning issued on Sept. 8 has been updated to include additional product information. European Butcher is recalling European Butcher brand Smoked Pork Hock from the marketplace because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This additional information was identified during the Canadian Food Inspection Agency’s (CFIA) food safety investigation. Consumers should not consume the... Continue Reading


*Company recalls tofu in Quebec because of potential for Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Sep 25, 2021 01:25 pm
Unisoya Inc. is recalling Unisoya brand organic tofu, “Fine Herbs,” from the marketplace because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination.  Consumers should not consume the recalled product described below. “This recall was triggered by the company. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other... Continue Reading


----------

